# Grey Tree Frog



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Found this guy yesterday near the house on a lattice sunning himself. He was gone this morning, probably found a warmer place to spend the night as there are still overnight frost/freeze warnings around the Alpena area.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We had one that lived in a stocked woodrack at our cabin for several years. We didn't really use the wood in that rack, but it sat on a deck, and he'd come out and sun himself on bright days. We nicknamed it, The Silver Ghost.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Awesome photos...that’s a first for me...


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

We have green and gray here






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

They seem to change colors by the background ,what they are on here.
Not sure if they are the ones I hear sometimes at night , but suspect they are.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

Waif said:


> They seem to change colors by the background ,what they are on here.
> Not sure if they are the ones I hear sometimes at night , but suspect they are.


They sound more like birds than frogs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

This fellow in Michigan, on the west side of the state, has a number of videos on greys:


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

We’re a mile from any water but they apparently lay eggs in puddles in hollowed out trees. Heard them last night for the first time for this year but have never seen them.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

They’re awesome. We have a few that live up by the house. Their call is soooo loud. Echoes off the house some times. One of them was hanging out on the slider glass one night. It was cool.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

They laid thousands of eggs in the pool cover one year they hatched and there was thousands of tadpoles .I scooped up most of them and put them in a shallow pool with a bunch of leaves .They eat the algae that soon forms and for the next month i would see them on the edge of the pool ready to go .Needless to say we have lots of them around now .


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I found this guy out at camp Wednesday.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

This is an excellent pic!


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Tilden Hunter said:


> View attachment 772585
> View attachment 772586
> 
> I found this guy out at camp Wednesday.
> ...


Wood frog. A chorus frog like a spring peeper.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

This guy lived in one of the wife’s flower pots this year. He’s climb up the rail and then across it to jump into a dogwood tree next to the deck. Happened almost every night we were out. Till the frickin mosquitoes took over.


----------



## Leris8 (Oct 9, 2021)

Is it flashlight dropped on it?


ReallyBigFish said:


> View attachment 801088


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

It’s a pellet gun I was shooting that evening. Frog crawled under the scope and sat there for a bit.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

My mom has a lot of them around her house. really neat to see. She actually had me build houses for them to live in.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

GIDEON said:


> My mom has a lot of them around her house. really neat to see. She actually had me build houses for them to live in.


Can you post a picture of the little froggy houses?
I've never heard of such a thing!
My mom loves nature too I buy her bird stuff every year for Christmas.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Can you post a picture of the little froggy houses?
> I've never heard of such a thing!
> My mom loves nature too I buy her bird stuff every year for Christmas.


Basically a miniature bird house, no hole, but rather a slot cut with a router.


----------

